# Driving to Cyprus



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

I have re-located to Cyprus, the climate and ambience of the Country suits family life. I planned to bring my car over for 12 months, under the European Convention of open borders.

My biggest obstacle was a suitable car ferry with passengers, which having researched for the last 3 months, none exist. The so called Greece Ferry is in fact a Cargo Ship which only ships vehicles without passengers, so that was a no no.

I was close to giving up, when I stumbled on a website which ships cargo weekly to Limassol. They have space for 12 vehicles and passengers and I was fortunate to secure a booking from Salerno to Limassol.

Im travelling next week but I have one concern on landing at Limassol. I have been informed (right or wrong) that I have to pay import taxes. I have no intention to import my vehicle, I am using for approx 6 months to drive around Cyprus and returning back to UK.
*
I understood the European Convention gives me freedom of movement anywhere in the European Community, with no borders or hindrance. If I am to be penalised with taxes at the port of entry this is in contravention of European Law, comments would be appreciated*.

If anyone wants further details of the Cargo Shipping Company, please feel free to contact me at anytime 

regards
avington


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

avington said:


> I was close to giving up, when I stumbled on a website which ships cargo weekly to Limassol. They have space for 12 vehicles and passengers and I was fortunate to secure a booking from Salerno to Limassol.



I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the Grimaldi Freighter. People we know are thinking of coming over with a large vehicle late this year and this is one of the routes that they are considering.

Mands


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

AradippouTales said:


> I'd be interested to hear how you get on with the Grimaldi Freighter. People we know are thinking of coming over with a large vehicle late this year and this is one of the routes that they are considering.
> 
> Mands


We came from Southampton to Limassol 2 years ago with Grimaldi, excellent trip, basic food, acceptable accommodation and lovely crew, two weeks of relaxation with visits to various ports that the ship stopped at. Nightmare started when we arrived, 8 hours trying to get cars through customs and a cash payout of over 600 Euros required just to get out of the port. Hopefully things might have changed and perhaps someone has more up to date information. on this As to the travel with Grimaldi I would recommend it as a lovely way to arrive.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> We came from Southampton to Limassol 2 years ago with Grimaldi, excellent trip, basic food, acceptable accommodation and lovely crew, two weeks of relaxation with visits to various ports that the ship stopped at. Nightmare started when we arrived, 8 hours trying to get cars through customs and a cash payout of over 600 Euros required just to get out of the port. Hopefully things might have changed and perhaps someone has more up to date information. on this As to the travel with Grimaldi I would recommend it as a lovely way to arrive.


Thank you for your replies, the same topic comes up in all the answers " Custom Taxes " or should I call it "Pocket Taxes "

Cyprus is a member of the European Community and as such its borders should be unrestricted at all times. Charging EEC citizens taxes to enter the Country is against the law, did anyone raise this with the Custom officers at the time.

I am about to travel in a weeks time, I have been reliably informed that nothing has changed in regards the " Pocket Tax " ... I will make some enquiries with an associate I know from the European Parliament in regards taxes on borders.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> We came from Southampton to Limassol 2 years ago with Grimaldi, excellent trip, basic food, acceptable accommodation and lovely crew, two weeks of relaxation with visits to various ports that the ship stopped at. Nightmare started when we arrived, 8 hours trying to get cars through customs and a cash payout of over 600 Euros required just to get out of the port. Hopefully things might have changed and perhaps someone has more up to date information. on this As to the travel with Grimaldi I would recommend it as a lovely way to arrive.


Hi Mycroft,

Thanks for the info on Grimaldi 

I feel your pain regarding Limassol customs. We drove from the UK and made the last hop on a Louis Line ship with a car deck that has subsequently been scrapped. Our car was impounded because the paperwork was considered to be too difficult to complete on a Friday afternoon when everyone wanted to go home.

As you say, perhaps things have changed now.
Mands


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

avington said:


> Cyprus is a member of the European Community and as such its borders should be unrestricted at all times. Charging EEC citizens taxes to enter the Country is against the law


In my experience, having lived here for four years, the quickest way to a nervous breakdown here is to go down the "Should be" route. The Cypriots will do what the Cypriots want to do.

When they introduced temporary new restrictions a year or two ago regarding who was permitted to buy property our solicitor agreed that it was illegal. His suggestion was that we should sue the government via the European Courts. We chose not to, instead using a loophole to get to where we wanted to be. Same final result, significantly less time, cost and angst.

One of the soft costs of living here is finding a way to cope with local bureaucracy. I find that it helps to accept that, to a greater or lesser extent, it impacts Cypriots also. There was an extensive survey last year regarding the difficulties of dealing with official and government bodies: Cypriots were reported as agreeing that often it is who you know that determines how quickly or easily things get done.

The EU is busy fining Cyprus for all manner of breaches of EU law and regulation. Perhaps that'll change the mindset, but it seems unlikely. What we are seeing is costs being passed on to consumers to cover the fines, as with EAC bills.

For anyone with a penchant for tilting at windmills there are plenty of targets here 

Enjoy the Grimaldi trip. As I said, I'd be interested to hear how it goes.
Mands


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> Hi Mycroft,
> 
> Thanks for the info on Grimaldi
> 
> ...


A question came to mind, were you importing your car or just visiting at the time. Visiting another European Country there certainly no paperwork to complete when driving across borders, importing that is another matter which I am not familiar with.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

avington said:


> A question came to mind, were you importing your car or just visiting at the time. Visiting another European Country there certainly no paperwork to complete when driving across borders, importing that is another matter which I am not familiar with.


We were actually importing two cars and had the impertinence to land after 1300 when the customs office closes, silly us. So had to pay their over time payments as well. Other than that I have to say that all (with one exception) of the officials we have had to deal with over the two years have been generally very helpful, if slow. For other information there are now Citizens Service Centres in most towns who are extremely helpful as the first port of call for most of the government type inquiries. i.e. immigration, etc.

For any one travelling via Grimaldi, enjoy the trip, if possible get the 'Owners Cabin' which has a sitting room and outside port hole, take lots of books and DVD's. We left a English Scrabble game on the ship we came out on, but there are usually lots of jigsaws, as TV is very limited. And as an extra bonus mobile phones only work when in site of land. :clap2:


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

avington said:


> A question came to mind, were you importing your car or just visiting at the time. Visiting another European Country there certainly no paperwork to complete when driving across borders, importing that is another matter which I am not familiar with.



We were importing.
Mands


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> In my experience, having lived here for four years, the quickest way to a nervous breakdown here is to go down the "Should be" route. The Cypriots will do what the Cypriots want to do.
> 
> When they introduced temporary new restrictions a year or two ago regarding who was permitted to buy property our solicitor agreed that it was illegal. His suggestion was that we should sue the government via the European Courts. We chose not to, instead using a loophole to get to where we wanted to be. Same final result, significantly less time, cost and angst.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I managed to put my case forward to a contact of mine in the EU, confirmed verbally that any form of taxes is illegal and most probably I am correct the taxes are certainly not directed to the government coffers!

I have raised the query and the following reply confirms they are taking it seriously ....

Case_ID: 0297123 / 402889] - DRIVING TO CYPRUS
Friday, 30 July, 2010 14:09

This is an automated message.
Please do not reply.

Thank you for your e-mail. We expect to respond in three working days on average. For more complex or specific queries, responses may take longer. 

With kind regards, 

In the meantime I will keep you all posted, I plan to arrive +/- 16th August at the port of Limassol, I have no intention of paying taxes ... bookmark this thread !

regards ..... avington

*ps: If they think ... having been a veteran of the 1974 conflict, customs can line their coffers with my hard earned cash ..... they can think again*


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

avington said:


> Thanks for the info, I managed to put my case forward to a contact of mine in the EU, confirmed verbally that any form of taxes is illegal and most probably I am correct the taxes are certainly not directed to the government coffers!
> 
> I have raised the query and the following reply confirms they are taking it seriously ....
> 
> ...


WOW I cannot wait to see the outcome of this

Go go go :clap2:


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

avington said:


> *ps: If they think ... having been a veteran of the 1974 conflict, customs can line their coffers with my hard earned cash ..... they can think again*



Ahh, the Cypriot equivalent of Godwin's law. I'll be stepping out around now.
Mands


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

philly said:


> WOW I cannot wait to see the outcome of this
> 
> Go go go :clap2:


Thanks will keep you all posted

ps: My car has 24hr video surveilliance (inside & outside) should make interesting video when I drive my car off the ship ... ooops


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

As a follow up to my last comments, I have now received the official directive from the EU in regards driving to Cyprus ....

According to EU law (Directive 83/182/EC), you will not have to pay any tax on your car when going on holiday to Cyprus as long as: 

1) you will be bringing your car to Cyprus for up to six months in any one year; and 

2) you normally reside in the UK (or another EU Member State except Cyprus); and 

3) the car is for your private use only and will not be used for business purposes; and 

4) you do not sell or hire out your car while in Cyprus. 

You can consult Directive 83/182/EC at 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CONSLEG:1983L0182:20070101:EN:PDF 

For more information on travelling with your car in the EU please see: 

EU - Vehicles - Your Europe 

We remain at your disposal should you have any further questions concerning your rights within the EU. 

With our best wishes,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington said:


> As a follow up to my last comments, I have now received the official directive from the EU in regards driving to Cyprus ....
> 
> According to EU law (Directive 83/182/EC), you will not have to pay any tax on your car when going on holiday to Cyprus as long as:
> 
> ...


As long as you don't intend to use your car on Cypriot roads of more than six months a year Cyprus has never taxed. Anyone who lives here for 6 months and returns to the UK for 6 months normally puts the car into a bonded warehouse when they are not here. This has always been the case.
So if you are coming over for a stay of 6 months or less you will not be taxed.
When importing a car permanently you have 6 months to register it and get a Cypriot plate.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

Veronica said:


> When importing a car permanently you have 6 months to register it and get a Cypriot plate.


6 months to _start_ the registration process, not to complete it.

If the authorities can not complete the process, despite the individual providing the appropriate documentation, then the C104 will be extended as required.

Mands


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As long as you don't intend to use your car on Cypriot roads of more than six months a year Cyprus has never taxed. Anyone who lives here for 6 months and returns to the UK for 6 months normally puts the car into a bonded warehouse when they are not here. This has always been the case.
> So if you are coming over for a stay of 6 months or less you will not be taxed.
> When importing a car permanently you have 6 months to register it and get a Cypriot plate.


I am sorry to differ with your answer, you might be correct that some individuals are able to drive across Cyprus borders without any problems, but I have heard from friends/associates that have had problems which have only been resolved with "payments" ranging from 200/500 Euros to Customs.

This has also been borne out by the Cyprus Shipping Agent comments "Expect to pay 200 Euros to Customs" Further evidence was borne out by my EU Associate confirming ongoing investigations of complaints from EU travellers having to pay "taxes" to "free" their vehicles from Customs.

So to state that there should be no problems when visitors arrive at the port of entry in Limassol, is somewhat stretching the truth somewhat.

My history with Cyprus goes back to 1972 - 1976 when my military service was extended during the Invasion of Cyprus. So my comments are not from someone who might be labelled as a newbie to Cyprus. Even my close Cypriot friend at the Customs confirm this practise goes on.

No doubt your comments are well intended, I am curious though that you have not commented sooner to my original thread "Driving to Cyprus". None of my writing was to do about importing my car to Cyprus.

I know its hard work Moderating these forums, none of my words are intended to make life harder for yourself, my comments are strictly mine and other distinguished associates, who are trying to make life easier for visitors to visit these beautiful shores of Cyprus, which us British fought so hard to make this land free.

regards avington


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*PS: There is an ongoing challenge to the 6 month rule, as variations from different states range from 3mths to 12mths (UK) There is ongoing discussions to adopt changes to the directive to show 12 months as the norm*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington

I am not disputing that some people may have been charged a 'tax' but this is not a 'legal' tax. 
As I said if you are only importing for 6 months you SHOULD NOT be charged any tax. 

Mands, 
You are right that it is 6 months to start the process, that is what I meant but it didn't come across as I meant it to.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> avington
> 
> I am not disputing that some people may have been charged a 'tax' but this is not a 'legal' tax.
> As I said if you are only importing for 6 months you SHOULD NOT be charged any tax.
> ...


*
Thank you for your reply, as I said previously the purpose of this thread was to inform travellers to Cyprus, who wish to bring their cars, to be aware of the possibility of illegal demands for "taxes" at the port of entry.

Hopefully this thread has clarified certain issues that is going on in Customs, and to inform travellers not be frightened or intimidated and to voice their objections if such a problem arises.*

avington


----------



## lirff (Apr 24, 2010)

avington said:


> Thanks for the info, I managed to put my case forward to a contact of mine in the EU, confirmed verbally that any form of taxes is illegal and most probably I am correct the taxes are certainly not directed to the government coffers!
> 
> I have raised the query and the following reply confirms they are taking it seriously ....
> 
> ...


Same from my side, Royal Signals 1974, not much radio work, but help them we did ....

I'm in a similar situation, returning back from Qatar, living in Tala and shipping on Export plates - intending to leave before the 6 months is up and probably drive to and register in the UK


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

lirff said:


> Same from my side, Royal Signals 1974, not much radio work, but help them we did ....
> 
> I'm in a similar situation, returning back from Qatar, living in Tala and shipping on Export plates - intending to leave before the 6 months is up and probably drive to and register in the UK


Hi .. are you in Cyprus at the moment, if so maybe we can meet up sometime reminisce on old times over a beer or two, will arrive in about 10 days time, I have a place over in Aya Napa with my kids and wife.


----------



## lirff (Apr 24, 2010)

avington said:


> Hi .. are you in Cyprus at the moment, if so maybe we can meet up sometime reminisce on old times over a beer or two, will arrive in about 10 days time, I have a place over in Aya Napa with my kids and wife.


Sorry Avington, just been for 4 weeks and not back until jolly retirement in March next year. Let's chat closer to then


----------



## car&stef (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi we arrived at limassol port on the grimaldi ferry last july and we were charged 500 euros but refused to pay until we got them down so ended up paying 300 . When you are paying you are aware that it is a back hander and nobody denies that but they say its double time for staff if you land on a sat, which no doubt you will bcoz the captain of the grimaldi ferry is in on it as well!!!


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

car&stef said:


> Hi we arrived at limassol port on the grimaldi ferry last july and we were charged 500 euros but refused to pay until we got them down so ended up paying 300 . When you are paying you are aware that it is a back hander and nobody denies that but they say its double time for staff if you land on a sat, which no doubt you will bcoz the captain of the grimaldi ferry is in on it as well!!!


Well I arrived in Cyprus via the Grimaldi Lines - they refused me entry to Cyprus unless I pay landing charges, dock storage fees, shipping agency fees and local agency fee, despite me travelling with my vehicle on the Cargo freighter

In total I paid 124.70 Euros, this was only after a three hour standoff which I was getting nowhere. The outside temp was 46C, whatever sweets chocolates I bought for the kids melted to a pulp.

As you said the Captain of the Grimaldi was on the take I guess, when the arguments started on board with the shipping agent, customs and the Police, he looked very sheepish when I challenged the costs. Not forgetting I had just paid 1,000 Euros to bring me and my car from Salerno to Cyprus.

The directive I got from the EU, no costs should be levied towards travellers entering Cyprus - Well clearly something is wrong somewhere, they disguise the charges as landing fees, Port Authority costs plus agency fees. In reality it's a tax, which the EU should investigate.

Cyprus is supposedly in the European Union, but we might as well be on a different planet when it comes to open borders and freedom of movement, because none of that exist when entering Cyprus. 

I started this thread with the intention of showing how corrupt Cyprus Immigration Policy has become, I can now remind Veronica “ Moderator “ about her reply Quote “As long as you don't intend to use your car on Cypriot roads of more than six months a year Cyprus has never taxed. Anyone who lives here for 6 months and returns to the UK for 6 months normally puts the car into a bonded warehouse when they are not here. This has always been the case. So if you are coming over for a stay of 6 months or less you will not be taxed. When importing a car permanently you have 6 months to register it and get a Cypriot plate” Unquote 

*Sorry but I have to disagree … whatever form the charges comes under, in my opinion they are taxes and by all accounts should never be levied in the first place.*

Oh I forgot to mention, when I also chalenged the Port Authority on the freedom of movement and open borders in the European Union, their excuse was ... because the Grimaldi Freighter had travelled to ports outside of the European Union, these charges are levied. Strange answer when the only format in entering Cyprus is via the sea, and given the vessel is registered in Palorma Italy makes nonsense of their excuses.

Someone (or a select few) is making a lot of money in levying these charges, and I don’t intend to take this laying down.

Tomorrow I shall be contacting the EU to formally make a complaint, let’s see how this pans out.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you do a google search you will find that such fees are also payable when you import a vehicle into the UK from Europe via ports. 
I said that TAX should not be charged. 

Some charges that you can expect when importing to the Uk are
LO-LO (Load-On, Load-Off) and THC (Terminal Handling Charge)

These are just two charges which I know that UK ports will levy, there are probably others.

I did not say you will not pay any port charges, just that you SHOULD NOT be charged any TAX.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If you do a google search you will find that such fees are also payable when you import a vehicle into the UK from Europe via ports.
> I said that TAX should not be charged.
> 
> Some charges that you can expect when importing to the Uk are
> ...


I would agree with your statement if I was *IMPORTING* my car to Cyprus but given I was only *visiting* with my car and the mode of transport to get me to Cyprus was the Cargo Freighter as a paying passenger then the fees that I had already paid covers all landing costs.

By the way I have just spoken with my EU contact, he agrees with me 100% ... currently ongoing there are several investigations for similar charges.

You only have to ask the question, when the french drive off the ferry to Dover do they pay landing charges ... the answer is a big NO ... all is required is to show your passport .... Could be Cyprus utilises all the benefits of been a member of the European Community ... but in reality they still operate outside European Directives ... and Laws


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Avington,
Are you still around? What ever happened about the "taxes" on your car in the end?

I'm interested to know because I'm considering driving down to Cyprus myself.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

avington said:


> I would agree with your statement if I was *IMPORTING* my car to Cyprus but given I was only *visiting* with my car and the mode of transport to get me to Cyprus was the Cargo Freighter as a paying passenger then the fees that I had already paid covers all landing costs.
> 
> By the way I have just spoken with my EU contact, he agrees with me 100% ... currently ongoing there are several investigations for similar charges.
> 
> You only have to ask the question, when the french drive off the ferry to Dover do they pay landing charges ... the answer is a big NO ... all is required is to show your passport .... Could be Cyprus utilises all the benefits of been a member of the European Community ... but in reality they still operate outside European Directives ... and Laws


We use a lot of Ferry transports when we go around in Europe. In all major ports in Italy, Greece and so on we pay landing fee. Also in Cyprus. For us its normal and probably a way to get money to run the port. We dont pay in Dover or Calais but we dont know if that is incliuded in the ticket.


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 31, 2012)

Still on the theme of moving to Cyprus and driving the car down - does anyone have an idea what would happen if I took the car ferry to Limassol (the Greek side) and then drove it across the border into the Turkish side, where we intend to settle. Would the Greeks still view it as an import even though we wouldn't be residing on their side? And what would happen at the TRNC border?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2012)

lotuseater said:


> Still on the theme of moving to Cyprus and driving the car down - does anyone have an idea what would happen if I took the car ferry to Limassol (the Greek side) and then drove it across the border into the Turkish side, where we intend to settle. Would the Greeks still view it as an import even though we wouldn't be residing on their side? And what would happen at the TRNC border?


Why should they consider it as import? I assume you drive on english plates and insurance? So you will be trated as any tourist coming with a car


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

As has been mentioned earlier the Greeks would see it as a temporary import and allow it to remain for up to six months.

To take it North you would need to obtain insurance to take it over the crossing.

I suspect that you would need advice from a Northern based forum re the importation process for the the TC side of the island.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

When you cross to the north and reach the Turkish control point you are required to purchase insurance before you are allowed to pass. There is a booth set up for this purpose.

Pete


----------



## lotuseater (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok. So far, I can get the car to Cyprus by driving across Europe to Italy/Greece and then taking a ferry to Limassol or driving on to Turkey and taking the ferry to Kyrenia.

Either way, I finally end up at the TRNC border. I've driven across from the South to the North before so I know I have to purchase insurance at the checkpoint. But it's at the point, when they ask me how long I'm staying, that it all gets a little hazy. 

Before now, when I've been on holiday it was easy because it was only a 2-3 week stay. However, as my wife and I want to do six months of the year there and then the other six months in the UK - year in year out - what do I say?

I could obviously say I'm only staying for six months, but what happens about the car? If I leave the country will they expect me to take it with me? If I leave it there will it be seen as an import?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

lotuseater said:


> Ok. So far, I can get the car to Cyprus by driving across Europe to Italy/Greece and then taking a ferry to Limassol or driving on to Turkey and taking the ferry to Kyrenia.
> 
> Either way, I finally end up at the TRNC border. I've driven across from the South to the North before so I know I have to purchase insurance at the checkpoint. But it's at the point, when they ask me how long I'm staying, that it all gets a little hazy.
> 
> ...


You can store it or take it out. If you store, it will be considered as import when the car has been in Cyprus for 6 months from first arrival
If you go to Turkey and go direct to the north I dobth that you will be allowed to pass the border to the republic.


----------

